# trying to land one soon



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I took Monday off since weather looking nice. Probably heading out Sunday and Monday. I know the grand best but probably not optimal conditions. Thinking about making the drive to Ashtabula, Conneaut or anywhere. I have maps. Just looking for idea of where to go. Not a fan of anything west of chagrin


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I fished grand Monday 9-2ish. Used jig n maggots, and minnows. Nothing. Saw lots hooked and several landed. Moved around...rt. 20, uniroyal, and landing park. Next time I'm leaving buddy without waders high and dry and get moving early enough to remember the noodle rod. Probably won't make any difference, seems I suck at steelhead fishing. I'm sure I'll keep trying though.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Check your private messages


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

wolfenstein said:


> I fished grand Monday 9-2ish. Used jig n maggots, and minnows. Nothing. Saw lots hooked and several landed. Moved around...rt. 20, uniroyal, and landing park. Next time I'm leaving buddy without waders high and dry and get moving early enough to remember the noodle rod. Probably won't make any difference, seems I suck at steelhead fishing. I'm sure I'll keep trying though.


Im right there with you. Whenever i go i will be fishing the same holes as multiple other guys using the same everything. they will pull them out around me i never get a bite!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

You may be using the same bait, lure, or whatever as the guys having success around you, but are you presenting it to the fish correctly? It's all about putting your bait right in front of their face. Typically very close to the bottom. Most important piece is a natural drift without your line or float pulling your bait up off the bottom. 

Not sure what you're fishing though. My comments are only regarding float fishing. 

Next time you see someone else having success, put your rod down, take a few minutes and watch them. What size float and weight are they using? how long is their leader? What's their 'bait'? How are they mending their line? 

Ask people on the water questions. Most are willing to help ya out, if not then you didn't want to talk to them anyway


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

ive noticed there are so many variables to fishing steelhead. Ive been doing it a couple years now and ive had some luck. not great but some. i only float fish. i dont trust myself with a fly rod around people (dont want to hook someone!) every time i go out i seem to learn something new. im dropping my fishing line test down to 6 this year compared to 8 in the past now that i know how they fight. (first one i caught i tried to just bring him in and snap!) its definitely a fun art thought!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Are you getting to the hole before these guys? Sometimes there are certain parts of the whole that are more productive even though it all looks the same. A regular knows where the sweet spot is and will hit it more often. 

My son doesn't hold the rod upright when he is steel heading. The line is always getting ahead of the float and causes it to not drift naturally. This is in slow pools too. But I go through and get hits. A slight difference like that can make a difference.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Make sure if jig fishing that your jig is running parallel with the bottom. If it points up and down less if any hits.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Couldnt agree more with what ldrjay said. The knot in the pic below does a good job of locking to the jig so youre not having to readjust the knot on your jig every cast. Another trick is to tie a knot on your jig, cut the line and then retie with your mainline so you have two knots on there


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

i like to use a rapala knot for all my jigs , lets the jig hang freely and swing a lil bit in the current , better action in my opinion


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

wolfenstein said:


> I fished grand Monday 9-2ish. Used jig n maggots, and minnows. Nothing. Saw lots hooked and several landed. Moved around...rt. 20, uniroyal, and landing park. Next time I'm leaving buddy without waders high and dry and get moving early enough to remember the noodle rod. Probably won't make any difference, seems I suck at steelhead fishing. I'm sure I'll keep trying though.


Used to go to Hatteras in the early spring for Red Drum(large, tasty ocean relative of our Sheephead), same as Redfish!!) One day, a whole school of 30-50 lb'ers came in a feeding frenzy it the surf in front of us. Guys came from every which way casting, and catching., shoulder to shoulder. Everyone around us got at least one, some even caught three or four- three of us from Ohio using the same bait/presentation got ZERO!! That's just fishing......


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the info. A lot to remember but baby steps. I did take some time to watch other fishermen and tried to take some mental notes so next time I might have better luck. Hopefully I can get time to make the trip again before they head out.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

Wolfenstein, if you can afford it, go out with one of the certified guides on the Rock. A guided trip will jump-start your learning curve.


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

KTkiff said:


> Are you getting to the hole before these guys? Sometimes there are certain parts of the whole that are more productive even though it all looks the same. A regular knows where the sweet spot is and will hit it more often.
> 
> My son doesn't hold the rod upright when he is steel heading. The line is always getting ahead of the float and causes it to not drift naturally. This is in slow pools too. But I go through and get hits. A slight difference like that can make a difference.


Sometimes yes and sometimes no. I have had a few times where the "older" gentleman will actually let me fish his spot after he has caught his fair share. Again ive only been doing this for a few years. But its a blast and if it was easy everyone would do it. Thats why its fishing and not shopping.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I have my trib and starting point picked out for sat morning thanks to tips from fellow ogf'ers. Hope to see you on the water. Good luck


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks...kinda? So I hit conny at 7 today. Fished sacs and jigs until 11:30. Nothing happening for me and next to nothing for everyone I talked to. Headed out, hit up snug harbor for some more jigs. Decided to stop by a grand trib on the way home, good idea. Went 3 for 6 . It's such a confidence boost when you can see the fish. All in all was a good day. Glad I tried conny even though didn't produce today. Nice fishing smaller waters when you can actually tell where the holes are as opposed to the grand where a lot looks the same. I could keep going on but rambled on enough. Thanks for all the info and support. OH YEAH! Got all on jig n maggots.


----------

